# Looking for club in middle Ga



## strike (Apr 27, 2016)

I am looking for a club in the middle Ga area to coon hunt on. I will probably only hunt during the week at the club. My dog always has a gps tracking collar on, she does not and will not run deer. If I pay for a full membership I expect to be  able to hunt year round. I do not hunt anything else. Thanks. (478)747-5300


----------



## strike (Jun 13, 2016)

ttt


----------



## strike (Jul 14, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## strike (Sep 6, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## strike (Mar 20, 2017)

Looking


----------

